# sight software.



## bowhuntingfanat (Jan 29, 2006)

is there anyone that uses pinwheel,advantage or any other software system to set up a sight and are they worth it or dont think about.have moved from unlmtd to openb and dont have any yardages longer than 30 to practice around where i live.


----------



## D-I-Y Bowhunter (Jun 28, 2007)

*advantage*

Works great no problems yet.. I use advantage and my buddy has pin wheel and likes it. Pinwheel has more stuff to play with too..


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

I've used AA for several years now and like it.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

there is a free one here:

http://www.huntsvillearcheryclub.com

click on downloads.


----------



## txarcheryguy (Aug 19, 2007)

*Pinwheel*

I've used the pinwheel software for a while now. I like it, it does what I want and more and I've contacted tech support a few times with questions and an issue before and I was very impressed with the level of tech support and the speed of the tech support.

If you want a good product with excellent tech support, try the pinwheel software.

Other may be good as well, just haven't tried them. Got lucky the first time and any time I get excellent support, I stick with it.


----------



## Wilde (May 21, 2002)

My son's and I have used AA since the Perry R. began with it. Rather "We have been successfully using this program, NUFF SAID"

:wink:EE


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Dee, you must have a few of Perry's old Sharp computers lying around too!!! Mine still work!!!



Wilde said:


> My son's and I have used AA since the Perry R. began with it. Rather "We have been successfully using this program, NUFF SAID"
> 
> :wink:EE


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

I was just cleaning out some stuff in my archery tackle box. I came across my old sharp Computer from Perry R.
Batteries are dead but I bet it still works if I got some new batteries??
I have been using AA since version 1.0, I have never had an issue with it 


----------

